# how to open .sh filetypes?



## DooBall (Jun 21, 2001)

im trying to d0wnload limeware for X, but the files come in .sh files...

my system doesnt knw how to open it (some script program opens it, and doesnt work)

any advice?


----------



## endian (Jun 21, 2001)

.sh files are probably shell scripts and need to be executed from the command line. Open terminal, cd to the directory containing the scripts and type ./(name).sh

If it's an install script you may need to be root to run it, in which case do something like

sudo /usr/bin/sh (name).sh


----------



## endian (Jun 21, 2001)

whoops, sh is in /bin/sh (i wrote the above post at work)


----------



## strobe (Jun 23, 2001)

Please don't mix the terms filename extensions and file types |-)


----------

